# Hamilton Boat Club questions.



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Hi. 
Does anybody use the HBC ramp to fish above Hamilton for Saugeye (or whatever?) 
And how is the ramp fees etc...
And of course... any luck?
Thanks.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It's private and you'll never get in. Forget about it. 

You know it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

That was my thoughts as well, LOL its a private ramp and only allowed for there exclusive club and rowers. They do not want anyone else in that pool, the rowers have given grief to the canoers and yakers that go through there. Apparently they DO own the river...LOL


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

There is a canoe/kayak launch within Rentschler Forest MetroPark which is just down river from the boat club. I've never used it but this seems like it might be a better stretch of river to fish given its a little more remote/less impacted by industry than say downtown Hamilton, Middletown, or Dayton?


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Thanks much. I was getting that vibe after talking to a guy down there.


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

I fish that pool often but no way to use that ramp unfortunately ....and no idea how to even join the boat club


----------

